# Suggestions for Spain?



## UVAEMTB (Aug 13, 2022)

Hi Everyone,

I'm a NREMT-B following a premed track at UVA.
Bio major, Spanish minor.

It looks like the trend for med school applications is to do a Gap Year and travel. That sounds great to me because it allows me to experience a different culture and health care system.

*Old* threads here indicate that EMT-B is never going to land a spot anyplace internationally (need medic).
Is that still the case? 
Is that true even if I bring a Bachelor's degree and 4 years of EMT-B volunteerism from a fire station to the table? 
Or has that shifted? And if so, where should I be looking (websites) for paid internships as an EMT-B?

I think it would be a phenomenal experience to spend a year as an EMT in a Spanish-speaking country but if that's not an option, do you have any ohter creative suggestions for paid medical internships abroad that may be options for a young adult?

Thanks for your insight!


----------



## CCCSD (Aug 13, 2022)

That’s one hell of a wasted year.
Why don’t you just list your four years of Volunteering?


----------



## UVAEMTB (Aug 13, 2022)

Well, for many reasons!

My passion lies in medicine *and* Spanish. A medical internship abroad in a Spanish-speaking country will allow me to 
* add to my medical exposure
* gain a new perspective 
* and immerse myself in the language

I don’t think it’s wasted time whatsoever. 

Their EMS is not run like it is in the USA, however, you may have a good point. Maybe it makes more sense to work in something *other* than EMS; maybe work in a clinic. 

Thanks.


----------



## CCCSD (Aug 13, 2022)

Bottom line is: Your current level of training has nothing to offer. No Nursing, no CC, no ER. Ask what you bring that would make someone want to pay for you to play?


----------



## UVAEMTB (Aug 13, 2022)

Forum Deputy,

Respectfully, I have. In addition to running calls, I do have other experience but I’m not a medic.

My question was specific to opportunities in a Spanish-speaking countries to get a temp on what’s going on, what their needs are, would it be possible to work as an EMT there, etc. 

If they only consider medic, I’d like to hear from anyone here who has heard of interesting gigs other than EMS abroad. Since my aspirations in medicine are broader than EMS, I’m open to many different options.

Hopefully someone with recent international experience will weigh in. I’m a firm believer in networking and outreach. You never know what interesting person you’ll cross paths with. It doesn’t always work out but it’s always an experience. 

It’ll be interesting to see if anyone from this site has recently worked in a Spanish-speaking country.


----------

